# How will this GSD puppy grow up to look?



## rafi_ktt (Sep 26, 2016)

hey guys im new to this forum, so please excuse me if im posting in the wrong section 

But I'm interested in purchasing a GSD from a friend and he sent me these pictures. (idk how to upload pictures either ) but its the one far left 

https://scontent-mia1-2.xx.fbcdn.ne...=a9cf06472f85a7448583c81bb4f901f6&oe=587D5626

https://fbcdn-photos-d-a.akamaihd.n..._=1484689391_fd6056c4a5a7471f32d9d60a1a68696b


I want one that'll grow up like the typical GSD (brown with the black on the back) 

thanks for you expert advise in advance


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Color is the least important part of a GSD. It's all about the genetics and health. Do you know anything about his lines? Who his parents are? Is he a working line or a show line? From the picture I think he will grow up dark with brown legs. Cute pup and I'm a big fan of that coloring.


----------



## thermo (Jan 1, 2022)

nice puppy,i got one looks just the same


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

2016 thread. user no longer active.


----------

